# Rigid JP0600 - Purchase?



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all -

Got a line on this jointer for $200. Just wondering if the experience here on the site says "deal or no deal?

Any other helpful advice would be appreciated.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i believe retails these machines when still being sold by HD went for 369, so id see if they will come down a bit on it.
IMO though if its in good shape you wouldnt be hurting too bad at the 150-200 range.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> i believe retails these machines when still being sold by HD went for 369, so id see if they will come down a bit on it.
> IMO though if its in good shape you wouldnt be hurting too bad at the 150-200 range.


Based on the research I have, I was thinking the same. Thanks!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A friend has one and, as far as I know, he has had no problems with it. 
Used...maybe $175?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It appears to be in good shape, and was a well regarded jointer. If it works well, I'd consider paying $200 for it. The lowest price comparable new jointer is currently ~ $462 shipped from Grizzly. The HF jointer isn't quite as nice, but falls into the $200 range sometimes. 

It's always nice if you can get it for less, but you have to wonder if you'll come across a better jointer in that price range. The "bird in hand" rule comes to mind...you can always offer less, but I'd hate to pass up a good major tool acquisition over a few bucks. 

Please let us know what you decide...:thumbsup:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*An offer I couldn't refuse*

So, I went ahead and picked it up. Actually paid $300 but as a bonus, he through in this..Ridgid TP1300










Therefore I got a planer and jointer for a $150 average.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothing like saving aprox. 500 dollars..I could be wrong but think the only differance between those and new is the color. Seem like all blades are in working shape?


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> Nothing like saving aprox. 500 dollars..I could be wrong but think the only differance between those and new is the color. Seem like all blades are in working shape?


Yes...he did mention that there was a small nick in the planer blade but it could be sanded out of the finished product. He gave me a new set of blades along with the jointer.

Got some scraps in the garage the I will be testing it out on.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

You done good!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You done real good! Those are both proven workhorses. Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Great score. Congrats. I was going to say $200 seemed fair for a 6" jointer in good shape. Sometimes it can be tough to find them for even that cheap. I see people asking crazy money for rusty pieces of junk on CL. Now mind you I have nothing against buying a piece that may have some rust. As long as it has potential with some work, but I am talking junk, that they want big bucks for.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks all...any suggestion on cleanup of the bed of the jointer. Light rust and a little sticky.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Great score. Congrats. I was going to say $200 seemed fair for a 6" jointer in good shape. Sometimes it can be tough to find them for even that cheap. I see people asking crazy money for rusty pieces of junk on CL. Now mind you I have nothing against buying a piece that may have some rust. As long as it has potential with some work, but I am talking junk, that they want big bucks for.


That is why it has taken me so long to get on. I have seen them for as much as $200 or more. One didn't even have the motor. Happy with today's finding. Now time to get to cutting!


----------

